# Wolf won't win vs unarmed male.



## vladimir21 (Dec 22, 2015)

I've read this thread made by some person saying that wolf would win vs unarmed man in 1vs1.

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/110854-An-average-sized-wolf-vs-an-average-sized-man/page6


Well let me tell you, i'm from Russia and when i was 21 i was attacked by a wolf  weighting about 40-45 kg. At that time i was around 75-76kg at 178cm, the attack came out of nowhere and he attacked me from behind so i didn't have time or chance to grab any wood to strike him with it. When he attacked me from behind and bit my foot i got instant adrenaline rush and grabbed him by his leg and throwed him like 2 meters away from me. That's all then he started squeeking and ran away.

I also want to say that it seriously disquests me how pathetic and feminine you are all in that thread to say a wolf will win from a male, no wonder we in Russia consider Americans and Europeans to be pussified males thanks to 40 years of feminism.


----------



## 240PLUS (Dec 28, 2015)

OK when I was 20 I got jumped by three guys with brass knuckles yes my adrenaline kicked in and all I know is I came out clean in the end without my wallet missing which is what they wanted,,so take your stupid wolf story and Shut up your ass because were not pussies here in America.

'Merica...


----------



## the_predator (Dec 28, 2015)

Wow...that escalated quickly!


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 29, 2015)

If you were a real man you woulda buttf*cked that wolf to show it who's boss...f*cking pussified Russian tranny f*cktard...


----------



## maniclion (Dec 29, 2015)

Wow Jihadi and Russian trolls on IMF, we comin up in the internets


----------



## heckler7 (Dec 30, 2015)

wolves dont attack men in murica, they know better so this is something we dont have to worry about. maybe in Russia wolves are attracted to the smell of vag


----------



## the_predator (Dec 31, 2015)

Our Wolf would kick your wolf's ass! It's Lone Wolf McQuade....if you have no clue what I'm talking about, then your argument is invalid.


----------



## Riles (Dec 31, 2015)

vladimir21 said:


> I've read this thread made by some person saying that wolf would win vs unarmed man in 1vs1.
> 
> http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/threads/110854-An-average-sized-wolf-vs-an-average-sized-man/page6
> 
> ...



Welcome Comrade, share with us some more stories about ketchup soup, hopelessness, lack of dental care, cirrhosis and working shifts at the glory hole at the Kremlin with your sister for 7 rubles per week


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Dec 31, 2015)

When Ivan meets GI Joe...Ivan dies...


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 4, 2016)

Lonewolf McQuade is a bad ass lol


----------



## 240PLUS (Jan 4, 2016)

Lonewolf McQuade is a bad ass lolwhen I was 21 I got attacked by an alligator that came inside my house and tried to rob me I grabbed him by his tail and spun him around like a pixie dust spreader on a tilt a whirl,,enough said wolves aren't shit compared to in-house gator robber


----------



## heckler7 (Jan 4, 2016)

thread started in 2010 cited by guy with one post. maybe this crazy ivan got his leg humped by a chihuahua and lived to tell the story


----------



## Intense (Jan 4, 2016)

Well let me tell you.


----------

